# orange highside mini max - STOLEN TODAY



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

So sorry your boat was nicked. I’ve said it before, THIEVES SUCK!!!


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Is your name and contact info on the boat as per Co State Parks & Wildlife regulations. I thought surely mine was marked. Went out and checked tonight and no info. I’m marking it tonight. Probably a heads up for all future stolen boat victims.


----------

